
Ask HN: How to avoid putting off reading articles on the Internet? - behnamoh
Whenever I come across a good article on the Internet, I just use &quot;Add to Reading List&quot;, &quot;Read Later&quot;, &quot;Pocket&quot;, &quot;Instapaper&quot;, ... and don&#x27;t read it really. Hoping that &quot;some day&quot; I will have enough time and energy to read it. In reality though, I never do it.<p>I know this is wrong, but I don&#x27;t know how to fix this habit... Do you just ignore those articles, or do you actually read them while you&#x27;re at it?<p>I guess that &quot;some day&quot; will never come as I find myself swamped more and more.
======
exabrial
Hit the power button, walk outside.

~~~
Huhty
It clearly has to be more complicated than that!

